# antique robert kelly&sons saw



## awb (Feb 1, 2014)

i was given a large box of old tools and there was a very nice saw in it made by robert kelly&sons its 26" long. i decided to have a little look on the internet for robert kelly tools out of curiosity and came across a 8" dovetail saw for $171. i was wondering if the saw i found would be worth anything? if anyone can help. i didn't know how to put pictures into the post so i made a folder on my website. http://angusbennettfurniture.co.uk/portfolio/robert-kelly-sons-saw/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice saw, and your getting hits on your website as well...:shifty:


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd say the handle alone indicates it was a quality saw.


----------



## awb (Feb 1, 2014)

just put some more pictures up its a 26" rip saw with 7tpi if that helps anyone.


----------

